# [V] Macbook (2007) 2GhZ C2D, 160GB, 2GB RAM 450&amp;euro;



## cubeikon (9. Februar 2010)

Hi,

 Das Topcase (=Tastatur + Handballenauflage) wurde gegen ein neues ausgetauscht.
http://img27.imageshack.us/i/img0036et.jpg/
http://img20.imageshack.us/i/img0035ye.jpg/
http://img695.imageshack.us/i/img0034w.jpg/
http://img42.imageshack.us/i/img0033cr.jpg/
http://img641.imageshack.us/i/img0032n.jpg/
http://img297.imageshack.us/i/img0030tb.jpg/

 verkaufe mein Macbook (white), 13".
 - Core2Duo 2GhZ Prozessor (CPU)
 - 2048MB Arbeitsspeicher (RAM)
 - 160GB Festplatte (HDD)
 - Superdrive

 Das Gerät stammt von 2007 und läuft ohne Probleme. Mit dabei sind die OVP, Akku, Netzkabel und Fernbedienung. Die Akkulaufzeit beläuft sich auf rund 2 Stunden Laufzeit inkl. WLAN Surfen + Musik.

 Optisch ist es in Ordnung, hat natürlich Gebrauchsspuren aufgrund des Alters. Oberflächliche Kratzer auf der anfälligen Außenseite (Deckel+Unterseite). Das Display ist einwandfrei, Tastatur etc. wie beschrieben neu.

 Snow Leopard ist vorinstalliert, wird aber nicht mitgeliefert und muss wieder entfernt werden. Gibt es für rund 25,- bei Amazon zu bestellen.


 Alles in allem ist und bleibt es ein tolles Teil. Preis für das Gerät sind 450€ + 6,90€ für den Versand als DHL Paket.


 Gruß,
 cube


----------

